# Dehydrator



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I use the oven to dry heart, but use a bar-fridge sized smoker/dehydrator to dry liver (outside, makes the house too smelly to process that amount of liver inside) IMO a dehydrator is too small to do the job for my 2 dogs, I'ld be dehydrating every week! But they definitely love it! And it is safer than a lot of treats on the market, at least you know what they are eating!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Liver cake has been very popular with nearly every dog that has tried it - you can make it with rice if you are uneasy feeding wheat or other grains. The recipe is on here if you run a search.

Any cooked meat, scraps of cheese, sausage, Primula cheese ... possibilities are endless! If you chop meat small and freeze it on a try you can take out however much you need. Softer treats are usually best for training and when out and about (I can't be the only one who has accidentally given too big a piece of something crisp, and then had to stop while the dogs hoover up every crumb, and pause again on the way back in case they missed one!). I'm experimenting with homemade squeezy treats ... will keep you posted!


----------

